# Stornoway Grey Range Rover - Correction



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

You may remember this vehicle from our previous work. The customer came to us to give him a good base to work from on his recent purchase. After having the Protection detail carried out the customer was delighted, 6 months later after learning more about the trade of detailing the vehicle was back to be corrected of its swirls and defects that had been put in place by the previous owner.

Having full motor trade insurance, we were able to offer this customer a service which is becoming increasingly popular here at AMDetails. Most of our customers have work where they leave the country on rotation. So they have limited time when they are back home and don't want to go 3-4 days without their vehicle. Here at AMDetails we liaise with the customer to try and get the vehicle in 1 week before they return. Meaning we can collect and store the vehicle in our fully insured and secure detailing bay so when the customer arrives they simply come and collect their prepared vehicle and enjoy their full time back in the UK.

During this Correction we were also preparing out newly purchased works van and preparing for the Nairn Show 2012 So being tight for time we didn't actually catch a lot of photography. But from what we have on the camera this is the write up.

So on to the matt.









Then in to easy cleaning mode.









We then have a little look around. Just the usual road grime and Seagull pleasantries.













































Seems a few new friends have moved in to live.....









On to the usual AMDetails Wash Process.

*Wheels*


Wheels cleaned
Wheels tar and iron deposits removed

*Paint work*


Lower area of vehicle given citrus wash to break down road grime
Door shuts and boot shuts cleaned with APC
Whole vehicle snow foamed to loosen and break down dirt deposits
All the finer details paid attention to with APC and Brushes
Rinse
2 bucket method http://www.store.amdetails.co.uk/am-bubbles
Rinse
Tar and iron deposits removed
Rinse
All paint work and windows http://www.store.amdetails.co.uk/clay-itclayed to remove further contaminations
Another application of foam
Full vehicle rinse paying attention to panel gaps and trims
Vehicle padded dry





































See told you there were not a lot of images. Just the usual foam ones when I had a spare 5 minutes whilst it works its magic

Once inside it was obvious that we had our work cut out for us. After stripping off all the fillers and protection we had previously added this is the damage.










Once happy with our combination this is the level of correction achieved before we refined.




























Back out for a wash to remove the polishing dust. Then taken in to be blown dry and then Protected with 2 coats of http://www.store.amdetails.co.uk/am-sealAcrylic Sealant and then 1 coat of Wax (as requested by customer)

Metals on the side step and wheels were then Glazed and protected with http://www.store.amdetails.co.uk/wheel-waxhigh temprature wax.










Some finished snaps














































Thanks for reading guys!

Want to see more write ups then check us out on the following Media sites

  ​
Or indeed our own website

http://www.amdetails.co.uk

Alan


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks mega, i maintain a Stornoway Gray RRS and have done since new, it always amazes me the kind of gloss that can be achieved with it, it's a really nice colour!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work, afters look stunning :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work Alan


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

looks good, i have a similar colour golf and might try the acrylic if it makes it look like that. well done.


----------



## gregdavies (Apr 27, 2012)

Superb job!!!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely Work and transformation Alan.
Silver is such a pain to capture correctly. But you have managed it well.
Gordon.


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Looks great, its a great colour for seeing the gloss nice work:thumb:


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2011)

It may seem like a stupid question, But what is the reasoning behind the mat? Surely it just makes twice the work as you have to clean it after...


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

About time you got these pictures up Alan!

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That looks great and a good shine as well, another happy customer.

John Tht.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

big improvement, stunning finish


----------



## Calum90 (Aug 2, 2012)

Saw this car in the flesh once Alan was done with it, and WOW, he did a brilliant job once again. Well done Alan


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely job alan :thumb:


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

caledonia said:


> Lovely Work and transformation Alan.
> Silver is such a pain to capture correctly. But you have managed it well.
> Gordon.


Thank Gordon, I'm still trying to play around with the manual Focus to catch the defects rather than the light.

May also have to try and invest in some different Lumen levels of light.

I love my natural light unit but for light cars it's a pain.



Sapphire said:


> It may seem like a stupid question, But what is the reasoning behind the mat? Surely it just makes twice the work as you have to clean it after...


Indeed it is double the work Sapphire. But one we are happy to perform so as to stay within regulations.
The industrial estate we are on, only has 'Storm drains' Which means they go straight in to the river with very little filtration. (They don't go to the sewage plant)

So we have to collect our trade effluent (Water used to make money upon, dirty or not) and dispose of it properly. So we catch it and sook it up.
The mats full of punctures and can be a pain but just another step we take to do EVERYTHING as right as financially and viably possible. They make the hoops we jump through them. 

Being a static detailer or valater for that matter is a HUGE step compared to our previously mobile life. But I wouldn't change back now.

:buffer:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That`s a lot of metal work to get finished to that level of attention. Marvellous


----------

